# Flow Fuse vs NX2



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

I am an intermediate rider, going on my 4th season. I ride a Rome Reverb Rocker, and last year I switched from Burton Customs to Flow Fuse. I had an issue with the Fuse, and Flow sent me a pair of NX2's as a replacement (great service).

I've not used the NX2's yet, and am a little concerned that they will be too stiff. I wear Salomon Faction boots (really soft) and am planning on getting new, more advanced, boots this year.

I never go in the park. I am decent for a 50 year old, but nothing spectacular.

Any thoughts on the NX2 being too stiff, especially if I buy a new pair of boots? 
The Fuse felt great when i had them.

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi,

Which model of NX2 did you end up with? There are quite a few variations.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Spacecowboy said:


> I am an intermediate rider, going on my 4th season. I ride a Rome Reverb Rocker, and last year I switched from Burton Customs to Flow Fuse. I had an issue with the Fuse, and Flow sent me a pair of NX2's as a replacement (great service).
> 
> I've not used the NX2's yet, and am a little concerned that they will be too stiff. I wear Salomon Faction boots (really soft) and am planning on getting new, more advanced, boots this year.
> 
> ...


Being fellow 50+ YO I have both.

Fuse has a bit more flex, than the fuse, but either one will be fine for all mountain. the nx2 will be bit more reactive, other than that I think you won't notice that much difference

edit: look at the flow hylite focus boots, as a nice complement to the nx2's


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

What about the difference between the Fuse GT and standard NX2? Is the Fuse GT still softer than the NX2?


----------



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which model of NX2 did you end up with? There are quite a few variations.


NX2 Fusion (not hybrid, not GT, not SE)


----------



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

larrytbull said:


> Being fellow 50+ YO I have both.
> 
> Fuse has a bit more flex, than the fuse, but either one will be fine for all mountain. the nx2 will be bit more reactive, other than that I think you won't notice that much difference
> 
> edit: look at the flow hylite focus boots, as a nice complement to the nx2's


That is the exact boot that I am looking at getting! My concern was that going from a soft boot and a soft binding to stiff and stiff might be an issue. I guess everything is relative though and the new setup might feel just fine after a day or so.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Spacecowboy said:


> That is the exact boot that I am looking at getting! My concern was that going from a soft boot and a soft binding to stiff and stiff might be an issue. I guess everything is relative though and the new setup might feel just fine after a day or so.


i went from burton moto to flow hylite. Burton is a marshmellow compared to hylite, but paired with nx2 you will love the combo


----------



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Larry. I appreciate the insight. Gonna go for the Hylites and hang on to the NX2's. Unfortunately can't get out until 12/26, but i hope to report back with success!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

Spacecowboy said:


> Thanks Larry. I appreciate the insight. Gonna go for the Hylites and hang on to the NX2's. Unfortunately can't get out until 12/26, but i hope to report back with success!


make sure you follow wiredsports thread on proper boot sizing. I wound up sizing down after following the thred. the flow boots fit to size and a bit large, pack out about 1/2 size


----------



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

larrytbull said:


> make sure you follow wiredsports thread on proper boot sizing. I wound up sizing down after following the thred. the flow boots fit to size and a bit large, pack out about 1/2 size


I happen to have a size 9 footbed from a flow boot ( can't remember if from talon or Hylite).

here's some pics of my foot on the footbed. If anyone here is a size expert please pipe in!


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

^^^^^^

Looks perfecto mundo!!!!!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Spacecowboy said:


> NX2 Fusion (not hybrid, not GT, not SE)


Perfect.

You are going to love the NX2 Fusion. The differences between the NX2 Fusion and Fuse Fusion in terms of stiffness:

Aluminum (NX2 Fusion) vs Nylon (Fuse Fusion) Base 
Both have aluminum struts and a Nylon Modback.
NX2 has a very modestly stiffer support panel (ATM.8 vs ATM.7)

The result is that the upper binding which determines "boot feel" remains nearly identical while the base gets the major stiffness difference which in large part determines "board feel".

PS: The NX2 GT and Fuse GT use Flow's Aluminum Modback. That factor kicks the "boot feel" stiffness side way up.

STOKED!

PS: This fit looks perfect...but who carpets their ceiling?


----------



## Spacecowboy (Feb 18, 2015)

Wiredsport said:


> Perfect.
> 
> You are going to love the NX2 Fusion. The differences between the NX2 Fusion and Fuse Fusion in terms of stiffness:
> 
> ...


Wired:

Thanks for your help!!!

I took a couple of photos today, I don't know why, but it looks like less overhang than last time. These are from a 9 flow boot. Got the hylites in a 9. Seems to be ok, but unfortunately you didnt have any, and I couldnt find them locally, so i ordered online elsewhere. Fit seems great, snug, etc, but given the new photos, would you be concerned about packing out? Toes graze the front of the liner when standing. its such a different feel with stiff boots, so looking for reassurances! i ride about a dozen full days a year in the midwest.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Spacecowboy said:


> Wired:
> 
> Thanks for your help!!!
> 
> I took a couple of photos today, I don't know why, but it looks like less overhang than last time. These are from a 9 flow boot. Got the hylites in a 9. Seems to be ok, but unfortunately you didnt have any, and I couldnt find them locally, so i ordered online elsewhere. Fit seems great, snug, etc, but given the new photos, would you be concerned about packing out? Toes graze the front of the liner when standing. its such a different feel with stiff boots, so looking for reassurances! i ride about a dozen full days a year in the midwest.


Hi Bro,

The insert overhang that you are showing in your second photo group is at the minimal side of the good range. It is likely that the variance that you are seeing is due to the way you have your foot weighted in each shot. The first photo is optimal for what we look for in a performance fit. Looking at the first photo it is unlikely that sizing down would be comfortable. In any event you are in the good range and I would hold there...and go shred 'em!


----------

